# Jellyfish



## Woolyhogtail (Apr 23, 2016)

How bad are jellyfish around Galveston- surf side area and is there a certain time of year they are worse than others?


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

I fished Bay side San Luis this morning and the Man O Wars were pretty thick.


----------



## Phat Boy (Apr 4, 2015)

My daughter got hit by one today. Thankfully it was not bad. I asked her what happened and she said a string got on her. Be safe out there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tex10guy (Jul 13, 2010)

*Jellyfish treatment*

What is the best treatment for jellyfish stings ? Lots of people in the water now.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

when we were wade fishing a lot we carried a bag of first aid supplies, had Adolphs meat tenderizer , alcohol, various bandages,etc. Use an old credit card to scrape area off with the alky and apply the meat tenderizer. this usually took care of it


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Funny this gets brought up. Just said to my bride a few days ago that I haven't seen any in about three years. Got lucky I guess.

I better knock on wood huh?....


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

Use Vasoline and spread over the area of the sting. W/ an old credit card or Gift card scrape the area and then apply vinegar &/or meat tenderizer.


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

Solarcaine spray kills the pain almost instantly.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Seen a dozen or so jellies last Thursday in the bay.


----------

